# 9.1 Receiver



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi guys,

Need some advise.

A friend of mine just moved into a new used house. The previous owner had 7 in ceiling speakers installed in the main tv room and 2 speakers in the outside patio area in the backyard. My friend purchased a Samsung 4K 65 inch tv and currently he doesn't have a receiver so he is only using sound from the TV.

He is going to wait for Thanksgiving/black Friday/Xmas shopping sales..

In the meantime, wanted to do some research to see if there a good quality receiver available at a $1,000 range that will accommodate all 9 speakers? He can then check during the holidays for deals. 

All of the speaker wires, etc. are still there for the speakers and all in one location. I suspect the previous owner most likely had a 9.1 receiver to control all the speakers (indoors and outdoors).

Any thoughts? 

9.1 receiver with 1 zone as well as 9.1 receiver with 2 zones in case he wants the outside speakers to have different sound from the tv room.

quick search in google got me the below..

Pioneer SC-57 9.1 Channel Elite A/V Receiver with 3 zone - $2,100
http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Home/AV-Receivers/Elite+Receivers/SC-57

Onkyo TX-NR929 9.2 Channel Network A/V Receiver with 2 zone - $1,399
http://www.onkyousa.com/Products/model.php?m=TX-NR929&class=Receiver

Yamaha RX-A2050 9.2 channel MusicCast AV receiver with built-in Wi-Fi and Bluetooth with 2 zone- $1,299.95
https://www.amazon.com/Yamaha-RX-A2...t-Bluetooth/dp/B00YMN6E7O/ref=dp_ob_title_def

Denon AVRX6200W 9.2 Channel Full 4K Ultra HD AV Receiver with Bluetooth and Wi-Fi - $1,299.00
https://www.amazon.com/Denon-AVRX6200W-Channel-Receiver-Bluetooth/dp/B014M8Z83Y/ref=dp_ob_title_ce

Marantz SR7010 9.2 Channel Full 4K Ultra HD AV Surround Receiver with Bluetooth & Wi-Fi with 2 zones - $1,199.00
https://www.amazon.com/Marantz-SR7010-Surround-Receiver-Bluetooth/dp/B014MWT9YY/ref=dp_ob_title_ce


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You will find that most receivers only have amplification for 7 channels and then you have to use outboard amps for the rest. You might be better off getting something like this http://www.parts-express.com/dayton-audio-ma1240a-multi-zone-12-channel-amplifier--300-815


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for the details. I will check it out. He would still need to get a receiver, right? With this new item, just attach it to the receiver? Any of the receivers I pasted above are worth getting?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

That multi channel amp makes it simple. All you would have to do is split a single output from any of those receivers that have zone outputs and analog outputs for each channel and you'll have more than you'll need.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I can vouch for the Marantz SR7010. Outstanding audio quality and it will power 9 channels on its own.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks guys. I relayed the details to my friend. He is very excited to say the least. Now, it is just a matter of waiting for the holiday sales to start. Only a few more months away. Hard to believe!


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

The main room has 7 "in ceiling" speakers??? What type of speakers are in the ceiling? I ask because the previous owner may have had some type of ATMOS setup


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

That is a good point Andre, I didn't check when I was there for the house warming and my friend doesn't know the history or the brand name of the speakers. Does Atmos in ceiling speakers look any different from ordinary in ceiling speakers? There is no brand that I could gather from looking at it..


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I had to ask because I have Very rarely seen LCR (Left, Right, Center) speakers in the ceiling. There are a few "amiable" in ceiling speakers form company's like Martin Logan and Speakercraft, but still the imaging and soundstage would be off in my opinion. I can see it happening as a WAF (wife acceptance factor) problem where no freestanding speakers were allowed, but then in wall would be preferable to in ceiling. I would get a stepladder and figure out what exactly is up there before trying to determine what he did. Also while you're there find out if there is a WAF that needs to be dealt with


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions Andre. Yeah, I will have to ask my friend to see what is up in the ceiling. I suspect it is just ordinary but hey you never know. 

As for WAF, I suspect no free standing speakers..


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Given the timeline, I'd be amazed if it were anything but a a normal 7.1 layout. Unfortunately it's not that uncommon. The good news is your friend may be able to use what was the front L/R and surround L/R as atmos speakers. IF the WAF will tolerate a regular bed channel layout as well. He could go full architectural(in wall) for bed channels if need be too. Worst case, he hooks up to the in ceiling speakers that are there and life's good, performance notwithstanding. Jbrax mentioned a great avr. For affordability, I'd buy an avr from accessories 4less, and a 2 channel amp from eBay. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks Willis7469, I suspect it is 7.1 layout but will have him check it out. I will let him know about Atmos as well if he is interested in going that way. Thanks for the heads up for the website as well. Will check it out.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Sure thing. Interested to see what you guys end up doing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noahplane (Dec 26, 2016)

Why do we need 9.1 receiver?


----------

